

Tokyo Promenade - simple CMS built on Tokyo Cabinet - keyist
http://tokyocabinet.sourceforge.net/promenadedoc/

======
keyist
Japanese blog post about it at <http://alpha.mixi.co.jp/blog/?p=1333> .

Too long to translate fully, here's Mikio's 4 main design principles:

1\. Simple and logical UI. (He likes w3m). Content and style completely
separate.

2\. Accessibility (follows from point 1). Text-only browsers, mobile browsers
will do fine.

3\. Convenient image insert using special markup

4\. He loves Wikipedia and adopts some of its conventions

------
pierrefar
What does this line do?

cp /usr/local/share/tokyopromenade/passwd.txt .

Copy the password file to the base directory? I haven't installed it yet, but
would that expose the plain text file to the world?

~~~
thamer
Yes. If you follow the links on the Japanese page linked by keyist, you can
change the URL to get his salted and hashed password. The salt is shown as
well.

~~~
pierrefar
You mean this?

<http://athlon64.fsij.org/~mikio/wikipedia/cms/passwd.txt>

Full contents in case they fix this: [salt]:tokyopromenade
admin:66799b4831ecdad29cc9fc53b7ebec70:Administrator
guest:f0bd1160fc56236b8a346fdca9a69c79:Guest User

